# Long Branch Fishing Pier



## mytoma723

Can someone update me on the the status on the rebuilding of the Long Branch fishing pier. I was told two years ago that the first pylon would be in place but have heard nothing since.


----------



## cfishigotu

Last I heard they were still getting the $$ together.


----------



## mytoma723

Its too bad that this pier burnt down. 25 years ago it was one of the best places along the coast for fluking. I remember when fishing was so good that the party boats came within casting distance of the pier and the 5 oz weights would go flying. This place was also great for bluefish in the am, blackfish during the day and in the winter whiting and ling would fill the 5 gallon buckets. It is ashame that this great fishing spot was lost to amusements and insurance. I hope if they get the financing, they first think of the fisherman and their families. Everyone should write their congressman/woman and let them know that the fisherman should be thought of and not always punished when greed effects the fishing population.


----------



## cfishigotu

Mytoma,

We need to get this registry BS over too. Our state "NJ" sucks on helping out the anglers. We need to press them to invest in our waters and shorelines.

Look at Florida!

Carl


----------



## mytoma723

Carl,

I totally agree but I would be willing to pay the $15.00 if I knew all of it were going to benefit the angler. I'm afraid to know what percentage of it would go to adminitration fees and would want a breakdown before I would pay it. 

Tom


----------



## cfishigotu

Yes, it's sad. If you go the license/registry today. The $15 would go to a light bulb in Washington. I would wait it out if I were you if you can. Need the governor to sign it or we need a license.

Carl


----------



## brooklyn fish

*Long branch pier*



mytoma723 said:


> Its too bad that this pier burnt down. 25 years ago it was one of the best places along the coast for fluking. I remember when fishing was so good that the party boats came within casting distance of the pier and the 5 oz weights would go flying. This place was also great for bluefish in the am, blackfish during the day and in the winter whiting and ling would fill the 5 gallon buckets. It is ashame that this great fishing spot was lost to amusements and insurance. I hope if they get the financing, they first think of the fisherman and their families. Everyone should write their congressman/woman and let them know that the fisherman should be thought of and not always punished when greed effects the fishing population.


I remember the pier from family fishing trips in the 1950s and 1960s. Great family fishing spot, although the majority of the fluke were caught by the experts on the end who cast 4 ounce sinkers with long surf rods. My Mom and Dad, may they rest in peace, were on the pier when it burnt. They were hearded off the pier by the firefighters who didn't let them take their tackle box. Luckily, my Dad received a call a few days later and found most of his tackle. They missed the pier greatly. I hope to see a new pier, although I suspect it's unlikely to happen.


----------



## mytoma723

The thing I remember the most about fishing there was the knowledge of the fishermen (especially Red) and how they would stop fishing to help anyone who needed their help. There were a few idiots but 98% of the regulars were there for you. I still use little tricks they taught me today. If enough people write to their congressmen this can happen.


----------

